# Used Car batteries



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone use the lead out of old car batteries? I'm not sure of the legalities of using them due to the acid but I have threeand if anyone wants them they are free (I live in Pace). If nobody wants them I will take them to the dump but it seems like a waste of some good lead.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

If you take one of those old battery's with you the next time you buy a new one you will save about $8.00.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I know but I took these for a friend that lives in Molino and before I take them to the dump I figured I would offer.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *DoubleD (3/6/2009)*I know but I took these for a friend that lives in Molino and before I take them to the dump I figured I would offer.


Before you take them to a dump, drop them off to anyone who sells batteries and they will have them recycled.....if nothing else, which I hate to do (I don't like China Mart)...drop them off behind the store at the auto service entrance.

"before I take them to the dump"....I'm not sure but going to the dump vs a recycling outfit isn't legal either:banghead


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe you can take those batteries to the interstate battery store off of avalon blvd. and they will buy them from you for about $5.00 a piece.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back. I did not realize that I could get money for them but I already offered to give them away and two people want them. When I mentioned taking them to the dump I didn't mean I was going to toss them into the landfill, they have a place at the front where you can drop them off for recycling.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ya there's a few battery stores around town that will give money for them.. Palafox and brent theres that old gas station that a battery dealer is in now.. He'll give you like 3 bucks a piece..


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Batteries do not go to landfils .Please recycle them last I scrapped cleanlead it was 80 cents a pound .Check your local scrap metal recycler for price on old car batteries.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *truklodyte (3/7/2009)*Batteries do not go to landfils .Please recycle them last I scrapped cleanlead it was 80 cents a pound .Check your local scrap metal recycler for price on old car batteries.





> *DoubleD (3/7/2009)*Thanks for the feed back. I did not realize that I could get money for them but I already offered to give them away and two people want them. *When I mentioned taking them to the dump I didn't mean I* *was going to toss them into the landfill:clap:clap:clap, they have a place at the front where you can drop them off for recycling.*


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wld1985 (3/7/2009)*ya there's a few battery stores around town that will give money for them.. Palafox and brent theres that old gas station that a battery dealer is in now.. He'll give you like 3 bucks a piece..


I believe the place you're referring to is actually at Palafox and Fairfield. But yeah, they'll pay a few bucks for them.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cuzmondo (3/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (3/7/2009)*ya there's a few battery stores around town that will give money for them.. Palafox and brent theres that old gas station that a battery dealer is in now.. He'll give you like 3 bucks a piece..
> ...


You are correct, Sorry dont know what I was thinking I live off of Brent...

:banghead


----------

